
Why Do Nigerian Scammers Say They Are from Nigeria? [pdf] - tosh
http://www.econinfosec.org/archive/weis2012/papers/Herley_WEIS2012.pdf
======
brudgers
Interesting comments in some previous discsussions,
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20Do%20Nigerian%20Scammers...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20Do%20Nigerian%20Scammers%20Say%20They%20Are%20from%20Nigeria%3F&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
pythonboi
When I was younger, around 7 or 8, and saw my parents get the Nigerian scammer
spam, I felt bad because they had some sort of sad story tied in to the email.
It wasn't until I noticed the sloppy grammar that I realized that it was a
fake email.

